# 2016-2019 Chevy Cruze Glove Compartment parts



## Cruzen2017 (Sep 8, 2019)

I recently took my glove compartment out to swap the cabin air filter, and I noticed tabs inside the glove box and a couple big holes towards the back of it. It appears as if theres supposed to be a shelf attachment that goes in it. Where can I get that?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Post a Pic


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Cruzen2017 said:


> I recently took my glove compartment out to swap the cabin air filter, and I noticed tabs inside the glove box and a couple big holes towards the back of it. It appears as if theres supposed to be a shelf attachment that goes in it. Where can I get that?


My '17 doesn't have a shelf and going by the parts diagram there isn't one





__





Glove Box for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## Cruzen2017 (Sep 8, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> My '17 doesn't have a shelf and going by the parts diagram there isn't one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know but when u open the glove box it has rails on it for a divider. It's silly but I'd like to have it if it exist, I might call and ask the dealership.


----------

